# Programming RC71 remote to control TV (in IR mode)



## am7crew

I purchased the RC71 off ebay because I really like the smaller style of it. Anyways it arrived today and works fine on my C31 client for guide, channel changing etc. however I have hit a road block. I'm trying to get it to control my tv (Vizio) however going into Settings/Program Remote gives me the code however shows the steps for the old remote (slide the top to TV mode). Can anyone help me out? Ive tried holding select and mute until it blinks twice then entering the 10 codes it suggested one at a time with no luck. Called DTV they werent able to help either.


----------



## peds48

The only codes for Vizio on the RC71 are 11758, 12757, 10885. If these codes do not work, then there is not much you can do since you will need the HR44


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## am7crew

Thanks, yeah non of those codes worked. I just ended up ordering a C41 to use instead (I have a HR34 and it says they are compatible).


----------



## peds48

Thanks, yeah non of those codes worked. I just ended up ordering a C41 to use instead (I have a HR34 and it says they are compatible).


Yes they are


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## mrjacobrussell

peds48 said:


> The only codes for Vizio on the RC71 are 11758, 12757, 10885. If these codes do not work, then there is not much you can do since you will need the HR44
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


I am not sure if it is availible on the rc71 but try 10178


----------



## jimmie57

I ordered one of the RC71 remotes from Ebay also. It is supposed to be in the mail today. I have a Vizio hooked up to an HR24. If I get that to work I will post back with the steps and numbers that I did.


----------



## Laxguy

(The RC 71 won't work with the HR24 in RF)


----------



## jimmie57

Yes, I had read that about the remote with the different RF frequency or whatever it is.
I never use RF so it is not a problem for me.

I bought it just to play with after making my dumb statement earlier about moving the selector to the TV spot.

Glad I did buy one because my friend just switched from Dish to DTV and got an HR44 and a C41 and I am her first call for any help with her computer or now this.
She has already called me 8 times in 2 days. LOL


----------



## Laxguy

Yes, Jimmie, I knew you know that, but posted for others.

........... BTW are you sure your '44 owning neighbor wants you only for TV??

:hurah:


----------



## jimmie57

Laxguy said:


> Yes, Jimmie, I knew you know that, but posted for others.
> 
> ........... BTW are you sure your '44 owning neighbor wants you only for TV??
> 
> :hurah:


Yes, for sure. We worked together for years and she is happily married.
I will be 70 in August and too old for that stuff.


----------



## jimmie57

am7crew said:


> I purchased the RC71 off ebay because I really like the smaller style of it. Anyways it arrived today and works fine on my C31 client for guide, channel changing etc. however I have hit a road block. I'm trying to get it to control my tv (Vizio) however going into Settings/Program Remote gives me the code however shows the steps for the old remote (slide the top to TV mode). Can anyone help me out? Ive tried holding select and mute until it blinks twice then entering the 10 codes it suggested one at a time with no luck. Called DTV they werent able to help either.


OK, my remote came in. I tried the codes listed previously by others here and the one that worked is 12757 for muting and changing the volume and turning the Vizio to OFF.
NONE of them would turn it back on.
To program in the number just ignore the move the selector to TV part and program in the number like it says. After I put in the number I pressed the OFF button instead of the volume, that works also for checking the code number.

I tried this on my Samsung but it has 2 pages of codes to find and so far I have not found one to work on it.

*If you are buying this to use on the older receivers, DON'T. I definitely do not like it !*


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Good news and bad news here. 

First of all as many have surmised, the RC71 seems not to support some of the codes that the RC65 does. That's the bad news.

The good news is that the RC71 has within it the capability to accept new codes, to be reprogrammed automatically while in the field. We haven't seen how this will work yet, and who knows if DIRECTV will ever do it, but at least the capability is there.


----------



## jimmie57

It does also have a very powerful IR signal compared to the 65 and older models.

I am glad I bought it. My friend ( 8 miles away ) called me twice last night and I used it so that I would be doing what I was telling her to do using the same keys.


----------



## Laxguy

Wow! An eight mile signal... that's impressive!!


:rolling:


----------

